# iCloud and My Photostream deleted photos.



## Donavan1107 (Apr 2, 2016)

I have found over 1000 deleted photos on my iCloud account. i found them by trying to save my photos to my computer. When I dd over 1000 deleted photos downloaded onto my computer. I tried deleting them and deleted alot of my photos in the process, which i am okay with. They were just collateral damage. Anyways when I now try to save my remaining photos it says it will download the 1000+ photos again, but only does a few at a time. How do I permanently delete them off of iCloud. I have deleted them off of My Photostreams and check online at icloud.com and saw none of the deleted photos but they still download anyways. Conflicting information... I do not care if I have to delete every last photo on my phone and computer, if I can delete all of them its fine..


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

The following photos won't be deleted when you delete photos from My Photo Stream:

Photos that you copied to the Photos tab or Camera Roll on your iOS device
Photos that you imported into your iPhoto or Aperture library
Photos that you copied into a folder on your PC that aren't part of My Photo Stream
After you delete a photo, you might still see it on your iOS devices if it's more than 30 days old and you have fewer than 1000 photos in My Photo Stream.
taken from the apple support page:
https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT204022

also, the video halfway down this page offers a detailed method of secure removal


----------

